

How Mike Brown's Alleged Robbery of a Liquor Store Matters - sluckxz
http://www.popehat.com/2014/08/17/lawsplainer-how-mike-browns-alleged-robbery-of-a-liquor-store-matters-and-how-it-doesnt/

======
shams93
Naw it matters not at all, the autopsy is what matters, executed on the street
while laying on the ground. So if he robbed the liquor store you arrest him
and place him on trial, the job of the police is to apprehend the suspect so
they can stand trial and let a judge and jury look at the facts and decide
their fate, its not the job of a police officer to be a curbside executioner.

~~~
sluckxz
I enjoyed the technical explanation of the law as viewed by the author.

------
dalke
From August 17, and the full title ends ", And How It Doesn't".

Also, "When more facts are in, the evidentiary issues will be clearer."

